# Mask Pro 2



## woo (18. Mai 2003)

Hallo Ihr. Mein Problem liegt darinn das ich die Demo von Mask Pro 2 Installiert habe, es aber im Photoshop 7 nicht finde. Ich habe zwar einen Ordner mit dem Namen "Plugin" im PHotoshopverzeichnis unter " C:/Programme/Adobe/Photoshop 7 "

Doch ich kann das Programm im Programm selbst nicht finden. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir bei meinem Problem helfen. 

gruß woo


----------



## Philip Kurz (18. Mai 2003)

Bei mir finde ich solche Plugins immer bei den Filtern unter einem Trennstrich der Standardfilter.

Edit:
Mythos' Begründung klingt irgendwie logisch.
Aber soweit ich weiß gibt es das auch für Windows 95, aber wer hat das denn schon noch


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. Mai 2003)

Nur zur Info und so ganz nebenbei,

Extensis Mask Pro gibts für PC und MAC seit Version 1.0, also könnte
man versucht sein, das Wort "ewig" zu verwenden. 

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## MikeMyer (26. Mai 2003)

Das Problem hatte ich auch mal mit MaskPro.
Wenn du PS v.7.0 Deutsch hast, lautet der korrekte Name "Zusatzmodule" und nicht "Plugin".
Du kannst aber einen alternativen PlugIn Ordner in den Photoshop einstellungen angeben, der auf den Ordner verweist.

MM,


----------

